# Disposable gloves



## Zeev_Zwaard (Jan 27, 2010)

There are plenty of lists on the net for survival kits items, BO kits, BI kits, 24 hours, 72 hours, car, truck, boat, home, urban, you name it.

There’s an item, though, that is seldom mentioned in these lists: disposable gloves.

I keep a stock of a thousand latex gloves and ten thousand polyethylene gloves amongst my emergency supplies besides another stock for daily usage.

In the midst of a SHTF situation hygiene will be a problem, lack of water to wash your hands will be a problem and we are more likely than not to have to deal with wounds, disease and suspicious materials of many kinds. Disposable gloves will be a great help in these scenarios.

The chances of keeping yourself clean and healthy will be greatly enhanced if you have disposable gloves available. Yes, they will eventually run out. But so will ammo. And yet most of us keep a healthy supply and if questioned will most likely agree that you can’t have enough ammo and there’s no such thing. The same goes for disposable gloves.

The polyethylene ones are cheaper and take up less space and weight if those are considerations for you. And they can be used to protect the latex ones. You don a pair of latex gloves and protect them with polyethylene ones and you can change this external layer and keep using the latex ones for a while, depending on the situation. Polyethylene is less resistant than latex. Latex is more expensive than polyethylene. I suggest my idea of double gloves is safety and budget wise.

Not only will you keep yourself clean and healthy but you’ll be able to keep others, maybe wounded, maybe sick, safer by handling them with the gloves.

And although it is not the main subject of this post, having electricians rubber gloves and several pairs of work gloves and solder gloves and chemical gloves and fire proof gloves is not a bad idea.

Gloves are not that expensive and there seems to be no excuse for finding yourself without the proper gloves for every situation.


----------



## k0xxx (Oct 27, 2011)

I agree. We have gloves stocked back for all occasions, but our largest numbers are for nitrile and latex gloves for medical uses. We also have a healthy stock of disposable surgical masks of various types.


----------



## dixiemama (Nov 28, 2012)

We stock nitrile. Sis is allergic to latex. Have about 6 boxes between 2 houses (more at hers for health reasons)

Sent from my MB886 using Survival Forum mobile app


----------



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)

As an LEO I have long since developed a keen appreciation for nitrile gloves. I keep a box of black nitrile gloves and every vehicle, have about 4 cases in my preps and numerous pairs in every emergency or bug out bag. I even keep a pair folded tightly in my wallet and two pair in every homemade MRE. But not all nitrile gloves are made equally, they vary greatly in quality, comfort, sizing, durability, cut resistance, etc. So I keep a variety of different nitrile gloves depending on the job will be expected to do. My normal use and department issue nitrile glove is made by Dyna Med they are 5 mil thick in the body but 7 mil thick at the fingertips to protect you from cuts and punctures. They are also very comfortable and very durable.


----------



## lilmissy0740 (Mar 7, 2011)

Anyone have a cheaper source for the gloves?


----------



## weedygarden (Apr 27, 2011)

I would like to have several cases of disposable gloves, but I do not. I have a couple boxes.

I had some that literally disintegrated when I put them on. I don't remember what kind they were, but I know that finding varieties of them is not easy. 

The disposable gloves that I find I like the best are the very think plastic which are two identical pieces seamed at the edges.

Any recommendations for where to get varieties of disposable gloves for a good price?


----------



## Tweto (Nov 26, 2011)

Nitrile gloves are the best that I have found. My years as a EMT has trained me to always have them close by. Every one of my vehicles have an emergency (FAK) bag with nitrile gloves.


----------



## mojo4 (Feb 19, 2012)

I like the powdered latex gloves by diamond. They hold up the best and are very useful around the house. Painting, picking up dog poop and cleaning up baby poop among other exciting glove uses! I get mine for 15 bucks a box at Advance Auto parts. Oh yeah, working on greasy cars too!!!

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Survival Forum mobile app


----------



## bigg777 (Mar 18, 2013)

I can't vouch for the quality, but Harbor Freight has great prices on Latex, Nitrile, welders gloves, etc.


----------



## AdmiralD7S (Dec 6, 2012)

http://www.ansellhealthcare.com/images/siteimages/howtochoose_big.gif

Useful chart comparing different types of gloves.

Sent from my iPhone usi


----------



## Tirediron (Jul 12, 2010)

Costco has Kimberly clark nitrile gloves, ansell gloves were really good quality and not too expensive if you buy them from a medical supplier by the case.


----------



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)

I buy all mine from Uline or direct from Dyna Med.

http://www.uline.com/Grp_366/Nitril...gclid=CKXUtfyMtLwCFctcMgodJXEAqA&gclsrc=aw.ds


----------



## Zeev_Zwaard (Jan 27, 2010)

Nitrile is a great idea.

There's another kind of glove that is worth having. Although many don't even know of its existence and others consider it a specialty glove, the stainless steel mesh glove is something most people can benefit from. It's not only a good thing to have around for us guys but it's good to give to the wife to always wear in the kitchen. It can save you from a nasty wound when you make a mistake. They last forever so they are a good investment.

http://www.amazon.com/Stainless-Steel-Mesh-Hand-Glove/dp/B000NNT2EY/ref=sr_1_11?ie=UTF8&qid=1391608226&sr=8-11&keywords=mail+glove

http://www.amazon.com/Superior-Stainless-Steel-Universal-Five-Finger-Glove/dp/B00BHMN28W/ref=sr_1_5?ie=UTF8&qid=1391608226&sr=8-5&keywords=mail+glove

I've always speculated about how one of these would perform in a knife fight. They seem to have worked well in the Middle Ages.


----------



## txcatlady (Sep 26, 2013)

I kept gloves in my truck, but I guess the heat of the summer caused them to deteriorate. I try to keep a few for emergencies now like wreck on road etc. I keep the bulk in my house now. Anyone have an idea why they didn't keep over time. I think they were latex. Should they have been vac sealed?


----------



## Zeev_Zwaard (Jan 27, 2010)

txcatlady said:


> I kept gloves in my truck, but I guess the heat of the summer caused them to deteriorate. I try to keep a few for emergencies now like wreck on road etc. I keep the bulk in my house now. Anyone have an idea why they didn't keep over time. I think they were latex. Should they have been vac sealed?


What kind of gloves went bad? How long it took to deterioration?


----------



## tsrwivey (Dec 31, 2010)

A few scattered thoughts

Performing detailed tasks with gloves on takes practice. You just don't realize how much you use the sensation in your fingertips
My vehicle mechanic uses nitrile gloves when he works
my gloves are free from work, I use them to pump gas, change diapers away from home, mix meatloaf, clean toilets, eat without washing hands, etc.


----------



## Grimm (Sep 5, 2012)

Zeev_Zwaard said:


> Nitrile is a great idea.
> 
> There's another kind of glove that is worth having. Although many don't even know of its existence and others consider it a specialty glove, the stainless steel mesh glove is something most people can benefit from. It's not only a good thing to have around for us guys but it's good to give to the wife to always wear in the kitchen. It can save you from a nasty wound when you make a mistake. They last forever so they are a good investment.
> 
> ...


These are known as butcher's gloves. My folks have them from their days at Iowa Beef when they were working through college.


----------



## LincTex (Apr 1, 2011)

Zeev_Zwaard said:


> What kind of gloves went bad? How long it took to deterioration?


Most likely latex.

The biggest thing is no matter what the material, keep gloves away from sunlight at all costs. Also, cooler is better.



Grimm said:


> My folks have them from their days at Iowa Beef when they were working through college.


I am sooo sorry! That is a grisly place to work  (no pun intended)


----------



## Woody (Nov 11, 2008)

I don't have boxes of the nitrile or whatever gloves. I have ones that they pretty gal does dishes and several of the very thick, gloves for chemical working. For me, and my thoughts, why would I need hundreds of gloves when I can rinse them off.
For working gloves, I have a dozen pairs of the split skin ones with the cuffs on them.


----------



## Zeev_Zwaard (Jan 27, 2010)

I use a lot of disposable powdered latex gloves, one of the most common kinds, non-sterile but clean enough for most purposes, including eating and first aid, and also the poly ones. Never had any go bad from storage. I've kept them in their original boxes for more than three years and they were as good as new. The polyethylene ones I would propose that are as durable as a supermarket bag.


----------



## Tirediron (Jul 12, 2010)

Woody said:


> I don't have boxes of the nitrile or whatever gloves. I have ones that they pretty gal does dishes and several of the very thick, gloves for chemical working. For me, and my thoughts, why would I need hundreds of gloves when I can rinse them off.
> For working gloves, I have a dozen pairs of the split skin ones with the cuffs on them.


Before nitrile gloves became available , the skin on my hands was so dry that it would crack when flexed, not handy when you bend wrenches for a living, now thanks to the gloves my skin is like it is supposed to be, and I really hate getting my hands greasy.


----------



## LincTex (Apr 1, 2011)

Tirediron said:


> Before nitrile gloves became available , the skin on my hands was so dry that it would crack when flexed, not handy when you bend wrenches for a living, now thanks to the gloves my skin is like it is supposed to be, and I really hate getting my hands greasy.


Try some of these; we have them at work:
PUG17 gloves
https://www.safetysolutions.com/retail/item/0500001704/PUG17-GLOBAL-GLOVE-BLACK-SZ-XL

They are almost as good as "Mechanix" gloves but thinner and less money. 
I use them for 90% of my "gloved use".


----------



## Tirediron (Jul 12, 2010)

I am going to see if I can find those up here, they look like they would work well, I have some heavier "dipped" gloves, but the dexterity is not quite what it could be, thanks for the tip artydance:


----------



## LincTex (Apr 1, 2011)

Yeah, the PUG GLOVES have a very, very thin rubber coating on the palm side, and a kind of "spandex" type construction.


----------



## tsrwivey (Dec 31, 2010)

Woody said:


> I don't have boxes of the nitrile or whatever gloves. I have ones that they pretty gal does dishes and several of the very thick, gloves for chemical working. For me, and my thoughts, why would I need hundreds of gloves when I can rinse them off.
> For working gloves, I have a dozen pairs of the split skin ones with the cuffs on them.


1. Low water situations 
2. When hand washing just isn't practical or convenient
3. When what you have to touch is really nasty. Clorox doesn't kill everything & some things you just *really* don't want
4. When you need to NOT contaminate something or someone
5. To control the spread of contagions. When you throw it away, you don't have to worry if it's properly decontaminated.

Medical facilities are all going to disposables & one of the primary reasons is infection control. You can get 100 gloves for $5, is that really worth taking the chance on catching something or infecting someone else?


----------



## txcatlady (Sep 26, 2013)

Mine were medical latex. They were not in sunlight but my truck gets hot in spring, sometimes, summer, always, fall usually, winter every year but this one!


----------



## OldCootHillbilly (Jul 9, 2010)

bigg777 said:


> I can't vouch for the quality, but Harbor Freight has great prices on Latex, Nitrile, welders gloves, etc.


I bought several boxes a the powdered latex gloves from HFT an they worked quite well. Once in awhile one would rip, but that were generally ifin my hands was wet. I had em fer several years an no problems. They was great out in the shop.


----------



## lilmissy0740 (Mar 7, 2011)

Checked out SAMs Club today and they have the blue nitrile gloves, 200 for $10.78


----------



## Toffee (Mar 13, 2012)

bigg777 said:


> I can't vouch for the quality, but Harbor Freight has great prices on Latex, Nitrile, welders gloves, etc.


We get the nitrile gloves there. As long as you spring for the thickest mil available, they work well. They are not as nice as others we have bought, but simply in terms of quantity, they work well. And they don't tear when you put them on.


----------



## yugong (6 mo ago)

I agree, there's no harm in having some disposable gloves on a regular basis. In particular, nitrile gloves can be used in daily production and life, and are very comfortable to wear.But doyou know how are the nitrile gloves manufacturing?


----------

